# Speedstream 5100 Access Code



## JONATHAN LOBO (Aug 10, 2005)

hello everybody, could someone give me an access code for the SPEEDSTREAM 5100 DSL MODEM? i want to modify its configurations and i need an access code for it.. Is this modem have uniform access code or every modem has its own access code? the manual says that it suppose to have a yellow sticker on the back of the modem where the code is but there's no sticker there..pls help me.. thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect your ISP doesn't want you to change it's configuration. :smile:


----------



## blockie (Sep 1, 2007)

Johnwill,
I have the same problem, but my ISP (att) says its OK to use the access code for me to gain access but they cannot tell me what it is. CVan you help?
Bill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset it to factory defaults and look in the user manual. If it's not the default password, nobody will know what it is.


----------

